# Have you seen a Chevy daully this low?



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Seen this truck in the Home Depot parking lot today. I don't think it would make a good plow truck..:laughing:


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Was the owner standin on the corner looking for work?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

coulda been a useful plow truck before it was ruined 
but hey to each his own still looks cool


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

It was gone when I left the store in 30 minutes. So somebody drove it. I wish I would of seen him drive off. Kind of the inverse of those power running boards.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i betcha they didnt put a pallet of cement bags in the back


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Pretty sure it has an air suspension on it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

That trucks bagged, if done correctly its still totally useable.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

California plates?


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

that has to be the dumbest thing iv seen its worse than the one that i use to see driving around st. cloud... i did see a lowerd 1ton sitting in front of a house. but hasent moved for at least 2yrs or more....

my main question is why a 1ton? its pointless..... IMO!!!! 

car fine, a 2wd s10 not as bad. a 1/2ton 2wd ok, 1/2ton 4wd no 3/4 or 1ton no!!!! 

next thing someone will see id a 18wheeler with the trailer and truck sitting 2"s off the ground!!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

chuckraduenz;1533164 said:


> next thing someone will see id a 18wheeler with the trailer and truck sitting 2"s off the ground!!!


Welcome to five years ago.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

1st iv seen. trailer could be lower...


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Went googling for more examples of bagged semis, found this...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like the Chevy 3x3


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

If done correctly the truck's are still totally useable and not just a waste. Sure, some guys need 4x4 and like lift kits and mud tires but if 2wd is fine and your always on pavement then what's it hurt? It might not be your style, but at least appreciate the amount of work some of these trucks have put into them when they are done right to retain their usefulness. I need a 4x4 truck a majority of the time, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't enjoy the crap out of a bagged pickup to cruise and relax with on a nice summer night.

Few examples of pickups that still retain their useful characteristics even with the ability to lay frame.


















Semi's.









Friends truck. Low, but not as low as some.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Slammed semis are awesome! Slammed vehicles not so much.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

still dont look right...... to me.... kinda like all rim and barly any tire.... just dont look right to me. they defently would not be a winter vehicle being that low.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Mark13;1533331 said:


> Friends truck. Low, but not as low as some.


Is that Steve Schultz's truck?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

RAM_ON97;1533358 said:


> Is that Steve Schultz's truck?


That truck belongs to one of his sons. The truck Steve ran (white and purple Pete) is run by another of his sons now. You'll probably still see a maroon pete out your way that belongs to Steve's youngest.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Mark13;1533374 said:


> That truck belongs to one of his sons. The truck Steve ran (white and purple Pete) is run by another of his sons now. You'll probably still see a maroon pete out your way that belongs to Steve's youngest.


Small world. I worked with steve and a couple of his sons when I was in high school. Does steve drive anymore?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

RAM_ON97;1533381 said:


> Small world. I worked with steve and a couple of his sons when I was in high school. Does steve drive anymore?


I think Steve's done driving for a while, one of his sons bought his truck and is running that now. All 3 boys that drive are still pulling pots. You might see them out your way sometimes but you better look fast before their just a dot on the horizon.


----------



## 99LsSilverado (Aug 28, 2011)

Rollin Trans has some of the best looking trucks/trailers that I have seen


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

What a waste of time, and money!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I've always kinda liked lowered duallies and I agree with Mark - there's a respectable amount of work put into those and it's obviously bagged. Turn the truck on, fill the bags and the thing probably rides pretty nice and still retains it usefulness as a one ton. A lifted dually driven on the street is probably less useful than a lowered one considering the bed height...


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I tend to agree... A lowered truck on bags is much more useful than a truck with a big lift and tires.


----------

